# Dog Vests For Ryleys Run Are In!



## marshab1 (Aug 28, 2006)

I can't wait to see the modeling!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

So, I have a number of people with their embroidery requests already in, should I email them to you so you can get started? 

I can't wait to see them. Last year it was my son's Hamden High School colors. This year, it appears you've chosen, my high school colors!


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

I had plans to have a house guest during Riley's Run. I hadn't written in the date on my calendar. I spoke to her about it and now have to register.


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

Jud said:


> I had plans to have a house guest during Riley's Run. I hadn't written in the date on my calendar. I spoke to her about it and now have to register.


You have plenty of time to register so not to worry. You can even register the day of the event, just in case you are unsure of coming. So no worries.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Can't wait to see one. Oakly will look good in blue


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

IM sure they will look great...... Cant wait to see them....


----------



## justmejanis (Feb 25, 2007)

They sound beautiful. I am soooooo jealous!!


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

justmejanis said:


> They sound beautiful. I am soooooo jealous!!


We could always make one for you Janis and the day of the event, you can have one of your furbabies wear it, and advertise out there. LOL!!! Not a problem. Lena always sends me extras. I just have to have it embroidered.:


----------



## kra (Oct 2, 2006)

Oaklys Dad said:


> Can't wait to see one. Oakly will look good in blue


Oakly would look good in any colored vest!


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

Oaklys Dad said:


> Can't wait to see one. Oakly will look good in blue


As soon as the embroidery is done, I will have Brinks model one for you. But like someone else said, Oaks would look good in any color for sure. Handsome boy that he is.


----------

